# KFC Gaming officially announces the KFConsole



## Reploid (Dec 23, 2020)

Burger King is better fastfood, but all we got is this lame sneak king games.


----------



## Prans (Dec 23, 2020)

Reploid said:


> Burger King is better fastfood, but all we got is this lame sneak king games.


just wait till we have a fast food console wars...


----------



## SkittleDash (Dec 23, 2020)

Okay, I saw this the other day and thought it was a joke. Seems I was wrong. You know what, I hope this succeeds. Because the thought of a fast food chain having a successful console against Microsoft, Nintendo and Sony makes me giggle.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 23, 2020)

wait...what...where a few months off from april '_>'


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2020)

Oh if only someone had posted a news thread about this back on June 16th.oh wait they did lol

https://gbatemp.net/threads/kfc-announces-new-console.567618/#post-9305772


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 23, 2020)

i have only 3 words to say to this...


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 23, 2020)

I'd love to have that thing but we all know it'll fail miserably like the Ouya and Stadia.


----------



## gaga941021 (Dec 23, 2020)

Yum


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 23, 2020)

Reploid said:


> Burger King is better fastfood, but all we got is this lame sneak king games.



You haven’t been to the BK where I live.

I still remember when they tried their equivalent of the McMuffin, the only thing I could taste was ketchup with a hint of cheese.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 23, 2020)

Well, unless is dirty cheap and comes with a bonus of three months of discount for food, why would anyone buy this?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2020)

... Now all the World needs is for this KFC Exhaust Chicken-Warmer to marry with Mountain Dew Water Cooling Softdrink-Thermos and a Cooler Master Fan Cotton-Candy-Maker under the ASUS ROG Carnivore line.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 23, 2020)

No, but really...this is an april fool's joke, right?

I mean...it's certainly innovative that they let the CPU run so hot it'll keep your dinner warm, but I can see this go wrong in so many ways that it's not even funny.

Well...presuming you're the owner, that is. As a critic, I have the noble obligation to point out a few flaws in the design that might result in a less-than optimal way. Or, simply put:



Spoiler










Prans said:


> Gameplay at up to 240fps for all games


Can't wait to play I love you Colonel Sanders on that thing in 240 fps. Are there any other killer apps planned for launch date, or is that it?


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 23, 2020)

Massively powered computer, with good use of the warmth generated. 

Great tongue in cheek humor.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 23, 2020)

Given that the KFC's here in the UK can't even be relied upon to have chicken half the time, can we expect even worse stock problems with this than the PS5?


----------



## vincentx77 (Dec 23, 2020)

My mind is blown, too. Once food is prepared, it can really only stay out at room temp or above, uneaten, for about 2 hours before bacteria starts to grow. If this is real and it really keeps "your meal warm for you to enjoy during your gaming experience," that's food poisoning just waiting to happen. 

Nope. I've had too much internet. I'm out for today.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 23, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> I'd love to have that thing but we all know it'll fail miserably like the Ouya and Stadia.


hey now. I think I heard stadia runs cyberpunk 2077 pretty well if it means anything XD


----------



## tfocosta (Dec 23, 2020)

Does Colonel Sanders know about this?


----------



## antiNT (Dec 23, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> I'd love to have that thing but we all know it'll fail miserably like the Ouya and Stadia.


You know what ? Maybe it won't fail because this console is actually a PC running Windows (or so I was told)


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 23, 2020)

But why though?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2020)

Rather trust this than Stadia considering Google discontinues their services far too often.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 23, 2020)

Who the hell buys a kfc and doesn't wolf it down immediately anyway? Oh think I'll keep those two last small bits in my fucking console for later.....what else can i put in there i wonder....

This is the biggest solution to a problem that did not exist that i ever seen!


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Dec 23, 2020)

How the fuck are you supposed to pronounce this?
"KF-konsole"? "KFsee-onsole"?

Either way, you're losing the "KFC" thing, or butchering "console" in such a weird and unusual way. It's bullshit.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2020)

this thing is so ridiculous.... i need it!


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 23, 2020)

this will be ouya all over again, no games for it becuase it only plays probably regular pc games, no physical media and no exclusives.

and i see this thing costing like 700+


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 23, 2020)

Imagine buying pc components from kfc drive windows hehe


----------



## MiiJack (Dec 23, 2020)

Perhaps all this hardware is just to watch a chicken being prepared in 240 fps and in 4k with raytracing in VR, while warming your food.  the food might actually be the demise of this _console_.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 23, 2020)

It's not a console as much as it's a computer


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 23, 2020)

Do you get fries with it?


----------



## DuskRPG (Dec 23, 2020)

Im still waiting for the Orville redenbacker gaming laptop.


----------



## AceX (Dec 23, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> How the fuck are you supposed to pronounce this?
> "KF-konsole"? "KFsee-onsole"?
> 
> Either way, you're losing the "KFC" thing, or butchering "console" in such a weird and unusual way. It's bullshit.


Kentucky Fried Console.


Is the front compartment an ashtray or am I supposed to put my fried chicken in there?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lostbhoy said:


> Do you get fries with it?


These days? You know you don't even want fries with that!


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Dec 23, 2020)

When you take things apart, this is not a serious entry and it doesn't even go up against the consoles.

This is similar to a Steam Machine, just a customised pc (yeah consoles technically are now too). They don't appear to have their own o/s, game store, games?

This looks like nothing more than a marketing gimmick.  The specs don't suggest this will be anywhere near comparable to even the new consoles,  let alone a pc you could make yourself, we'll have to wait and see though.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Who the hell buys a kfc and doesn't wolf it down immediately anyway? Oh think I'll keep those two last small bits in my fucking console for later.....what else can i put in there i wonder....
> 
> This is the biggest solution to a problem that did not exist that i ever seen!



"Wolf" lol

The terms them Brits come up with to explain something. Pound is a "squid," eBay is "fleabay" and a cigarette is a "fag." Wish I was making this up. xD



AkiraKurusu said:


> How the fuck are you supposed to pronounce this?
> "KF-konsole"? "KFsee-onsole"?
> 
> Either way, you're losing the "KFC" thing, or butchering "console" in such a weird and unusual way. It's bullshit.



KF Console or KFC Console.

Still less confusing than the Xbox names.


----------



## air2004 (Dec 23, 2020)

Kentucky Fried Hard Drive


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Dec 23, 2020)

air2004 said:


> Kentucky Fried Hard Drive


I can't access your profile - fair enough, i guess - so I'll just mention it here.
Your sig has an expired image; might wanna fix that...


----------



## air2004 (Dec 23, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I can't access your profile - fair enough, i guess - so I'll just mention it here.
> Your sig has an expired image; might wanna fix that...


Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to fix it when I get home. About to head into work in a couple mins.


----------



## Naendow (Dec 23, 2020)

That's it. I'm out.


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 23, 2020)

this is the best next gen console


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 23, 2020)

Boesy said:


> "Wolf" lol
> 
> The terms them Brits come up with to explain something. Pound is a "squid," eBay is "fleabay" and a cigarette is a "fag." Wish I was making this up. xD



Pun was intended... Wolf.... Chicken?? No?? 

We did give you 'Mericans a language, kindly try using it.


----------



## TehCupcakes (Dec 23, 2020)

For anyone who still hasn't figured it out yet, I'ma spell it out for you: This is a joke/PR stunt. The specs stated are completely unfeasible with current technology in that form factor (especially with the chicken chamber.)

And that's completely ignoring the fact that KFC releasing a console is absurd in its own right.

EDIT: I take it back, mainly because I was mistaken about the size. (To be fair, it's kind of hard to tell scale in photos like this.) I thought it was supposed to be Ouya-sized, but I guess it's more like a Mac Mini. In that case, it is _plausible_. It's still really silly that KFC would have anything to do with it, but they're not responsible for the hardware anyway.


----------



## yoofo (Dec 23, 2020)

Why? Why the hell not


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 23, 2020)

What is this world coming to? smh...


----------



## lordelan (Dec 23, 2020)

As an animal lover I have to say "F*ck u KFC, keep your sh*t".


----------



## Baromo (Dec 23, 2020)

What did I just read?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 23, 2020)

Reploid said:


> Burger King is better fastfood



100%wrong. Burger King has got to be one of the worst. Garbage fries, garbage Nuggets.About the only good thing they have is the classic chicken sandwich. Also, that Sneak King game should be banned.


----------



## TheZander (Dec 23, 2020)

Won't a heating element be counter productive to things that try to cool themselves while running ? Unless the chicken warmer is the heat sink.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Dec 23, 2020)

I prefer Popeyes fried chicken over KFC.  Since they took away the potato wedges the only thing they I like is the chicken tenders but that's it.


----------



## Bedel (Dec 23, 2020)

So, is this a joke or not? I don't get it


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Dec 23, 2020)

I have a few comments - First of all, no graphics card exists that is powerful enough to play the latest games at 4K 240FPS, maybe old games and indies, and most 4K monitors are 120Hz only (there exist some that support 144Hz with DSC but that's it). The current displayport and HDMI standards don't have enough bandwidth anyway. Also, the chicken warmer sounds like a terrible idea. You'd get a huge build up of bread crumbs, oil and condensation inside the machine. Not to mention the smell after a few weeks.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 23, 2020)

Soulja boy would be proud.


----------



## smilodon (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm impressed people can't recognize a publicity stunt when they see one


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 23, 2020)

I don’t know. Having chicken wings instead of trophies is tempting.


----------



## Naendow (Dec 23, 2020)

Bedel said:


> So, is this a joke or not? I don't get it


Hopefully not, but it seems to be real.


----------



## Bedel (Dec 23, 2020)

Naendow said:


> Hopefully not, but it seems to be real.


I kinda want it to be real at least for the memes, but I see it somekind impossible with that size and those specs...


----------



## Master X (Dec 23, 2020)

I've been looking for something to keep my Popeyes chicken warm, so this is tempting.

And on a more serious note, I really want to see what this thing would cost. The Nuc 9 Extreme it uses as a base runs ~1600. Add in the ram, the SSDs, the video card... I can't really see this costing less than $2500.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 23, 2020)

It is literally superior to a switch. The only thing the switches heating element does is warp it's cheap plastic shell!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 23, 2020)

what


----------



## codezer0 (Dec 23, 2020)

The guts are basically one of those intel NUCs that can operate off of a PCI-E slot, and a custom Asus RTX card meant for the small form factor. No doubt the convection heat is how the chicken is kept warm. 

But yeah, it's a console-sized PC. _Weird flex_ on KFC's part, but as such, a lot more feasible than one would think.


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 23, 2020)

Alex4nder001 said:


> I have a few comments - First of all, no graphics card exists that is powerful enough to play the latest games at 4K 240FPS, maybe old games and indies, and most 4K monitors are 120Hz only (there exist some that support 144Hz with DSC but that's it). The current displayport and HDMI standards don't have enough bandwidth anyway. Also, the chicken warmer sounds like a terrible idea. You'd get a huge build up of bread crumbs, oil and condensation inside the machine. Not to mention the smell after a few weeks.


Like other development companies promised haven't promised 4K since the PS4/Xbox One era...


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 23, 2020)

All 1.000 gimmick units they eventually manufacture for some promotion will be surely worth a lot in future eBay.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 23, 2020)

Alex4nder001 said:


> You'd get a huge build up of bread crumbs, oil and condensation inside the machine. Not to mention the smell after a few weeks.


Well...you're supposed to eat your dinner, not leave it there to rot. 

I'm kidding, of course. You're 100% correct.


----------



## K3N1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Missed a good target, buy any chicken with our seasoned expansion packs bake it while playing cyberpunk and enjoy our chicken without leaving home.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 23, 2020)

p1ngpong said:


> It is literally superior to a switch. The only thing the switches heating element does is warp it's cheap plastic shell!



No warp here and my Switch has been docked since day of purchase and never used in handheld mode. Same as plenty of others I know in person. No warp. An incredibly small handful of people out of how many Switches were sold complained about warp. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 23, 2020)

Good, now I can run crisis in 4K AND cook chicken at the same time. Just need a console that can make drinks and play cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## Minecarthus (Dec 23, 2020)

HOW


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 23, 2020)

Nothing can convince me this isn't an April Fool's joke.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 23, 2020)

it's supposed to reheat your chicken also. but you never EVER do that to KFC it ends up tasting like shit if you reheat it in the oven.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 23, 2020)

Kentucky Family Computer.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 23, 2020)

if this is just a pc, then that means that ratatouille has been ported to the gba, gamecube, pc, DS, mac, ps2, psp, wii, xbox, xbox 360, ps3, and now the KFConsole.


----------



## slimbizzy (Dec 23, 2020)

BAHAHAHAHAHA THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2020)

there's only one thing more disgusting than chicken grease on your controllers and we all know what it is
Doritos on your controllers


----------



## leon315 (Dec 23, 2020)

gUYS, this console has fast link to purchase FLIED Chicken nuggets ON FLY and express delivery to ur house while you play games!

 DAY 1 FOR ME!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 23, 2020)

Okay guys, let's get to work. The KFConsole ain't gonna emulate itself.


----------



## pinbi7 (Dec 23, 2020)

secret's out chicken man!


----------



## adrian226 (Dec 23, 2020)

this not a console but tasty looking mini pc.


----------



## Chary (Dec 23, 2020)

2020 continues to be an absolute mess of a year


----------



## anthony_link (Dec 23, 2020)

Sorry KFC, Microsoft has already done it in a square/rectangular shape.
 *SOURCE: GBAtemp Inbox
 KFConsole Official Page*[/QUOTE]


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 23, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> But why though?


_ahem_
why not?
although i can see the processor or motherboard/ important things inside of the computer being burned by someone who stuck chicken in it.



Bedel said:


> I kinda want it to be real at least for the memes, but I see it somekind impossible with that size and those specs...


It could be bigger than it looks? (yeah looking back on this it's seems to be fake, but i want it to be real SO BAD)


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2020)

it doesn't need any heating component
The GPU and the CPU will keep the chicken warm


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 23, 2020)

here's the launch day game


----------



## kehkou (Dec 23, 2020)

Current console war is about as fierce as a cottontail.
The KFConsole might make a good KFC & PLEX-night box. I vote to watch _Chicken Run_.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 23, 2020)

If I didn't want to build my own PC, id seriously consider it


----------



## Jayro (Dec 23, 2020)

If I had the money and resources, and engineers at my disposal, I could easily design a game console in a day, maybe less. The specs would be off the charts, and it would cost a lot though, rivaling mid-to-high-end gaming PCs, and drawing more watts from the wall than a single breaker circuit could handle.




Nerdtendo said:


> If I didn't want to build my own PC, id seriously consider it


The vague "specs" sound like bullshit, even on paper.


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm surprised marketing hasn't thought of "Finger clickin' good."


----------



## Redhorse (Dec 23, 2020)

Am I the only one who sees the connection with...
The Hunger Games....?

but can it fit in your pocket? and the greasy finger prints on the handheld....


----------



## Deleted-546533 (Dec 23, 2020)

Reploid said:


> Burger King is better fastfood, but all we got is this lame sneak king games.


I'm glad this was the first reply as someone who literally cannot get enough of BK. :3
@Apex They did!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 23, 2020)

Do they actually think this is gonna sell?


----------



## Deleted-546533 (Dec 23, 2020)

Blaze163 said:


> Given that the KFC's here in the UK can't even be relied upon to have chicken half the time, can we expect even worse stock problems with this than the PS5?


And when it is it's always dry as a Victorian novel's sense of humour, though not in a way that could be applied positively in any possible way here.


----------



## smf (Dec 23, 2020)

Jayro said:


> If I had the money and resources, and engineers at my disposal, I could easily design a game console in a day, maybe less. The specs would be off the charts, and it would cost a lot though, rivaling mid-to-high-end gaming PCs, and drawing more watts from the wall than a single breaker circuit could handle.



So if you had the money and resources you could design a bad console?

I think everyone could do that.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Do they actually think this is gonna sell?


as a collector maybe
But if it does have exclusive, it'll surely sell
But, tbh, I doubt there'll be any good exclusive except maybe chicken/restaurant-related video games


----------



## jubbagee (Dec 23, 2020)

Just intrested to see what games actually get released on it lol


----------



## Agusto101 (Dec 23, 2020)

OMGF.... ok we are officially the most stupid species of the world, CONGRATULATIONS. But hey you will have your fried chicken ready always hahaha, fuck off xD


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 23, 2020)

i need one. because. because it is so bizzare and out there, this risk must be rewarded. plus finally a purpose given to excess heat. i guess.


----------



## DrgnMasterKota (Dec 23, 2020)

Uh... yeah LOL guess this is really happening.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Dec 24, 2020)

This has my mom's approval. We'll be buying one.


----------



## Agusto101 (Dec 24, 2020)

Chary said:


> 2020 continues to be an absolute mess of a year


Totally agree it's just INCREDIBLE, the worst thing is that people are sooo stupid That they are going to buy it first day, Amazing.


----------



## CTR640 (Dec 24, 2020)

This PC (Personal Chicken) better be able to run Simulator Chicken at 4K120 while ray-tracing on ultra.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 24, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> But why though?


You telling me you don't want a PC with a chicken drawer?


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 24, 2020)

sks316 said:


> Okay guys, let's get to work. The KFConsole ain't gonna emulate itself.


Why isn't there a KFConsole emulator for WiiU? The wiiu is powerful enough to play DS, so why no kfconsole? I say, there will be kfconsole emulator for it. Someone make it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2020)

is this to compete with the bud light console?
it's automatically the worst however, it's powered by an asus gpu, we all know it's gonna coil whine like a motherfucker and then break after 8 weeks


----------



## anhminh (Dec 24, 2020)

How to make a console:

1. Make a PC

2. Make it run Steam

3. Install controller driver

4. Slap your copyright name on it

5. Profit


----------



## Wolfy (Dec 24, 2020)

anhminh said:


> How to make a console:
> 
> 1. Make a PC
> 
> ...



Slight modification, as adding the additional step, "Add an air fryer", will increase profits by 500%.


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Dec 24, 2020)

This console is a FAKE! Everything talking about that "KFConsole" are *RUMORS! TRUE RUMORS!*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2020)

"you hungry man? i'll run you down to kfc and fix you up with a 2 piece!"


----------



## cashboxz01 (Dec 24, 2020)

the specs are competitive


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 24, 2020)

Can we get a KFConsole forum? @Costello


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 24, 2020)

Surely this is a joke.

People have problems with consoles getting hot and keeping them clean.

Kfc release a console to put their shitty dry over salted chicken in to keep warm..


----------



## smf (Dec 24, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> as a collector maybe
> But if it does have exclusive, it'll surely sell
> But, tbh, I doubt there'll be any good exclusive except maybe chicken/restaurant-related video games



Isn't it just a pc to install an OS onto, so unlikely to have any exclusive games at all.



gnmmarechal said:


> You telling me you don't want a PC with a chicken drawer?



I don't eat meat, is it compatible with other food or just chicken?



Latiodile said:


> is this to compete with the bud light console?



The bud light has a cooler, if they compete then you'll just have warm beer.



Retroboy said:


> People have problems with consoles getting hot and keeping them clean



If it's well sealed enough and the drawer can be removed for cleaning then it's not totally horrendous, but obviously it is a kind of joke.

They are probably trying to gauge demand whether they will actually sell you one. If people are willing to buy this case.

https://myretrocomputer.com/shop/

Then I'm sure someone is willing to buy that kfconsole.

Developing it is a brilliant use for their marketing budget.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 24, 2020)

smf said:


> Isn't it just a pc to install an OS onto, so unlikely to have any exclusive games at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How, the console isnt going to make me buy or eat the shit kfc produce.

If i ever want chicken food i goto an independent local takeaway which is far better, not salty scrabby bits of bone dry chicken thats not only left under a heat lamp and raw.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2020)

smf said:


> The bud light has a cooler, if they compete then you'll just have warm beer.


i mean beer is gross anyway so what's the loss?


----------



## smf (Dec 24, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> How, the console isnt going to make me buy or eat the shit kfc produce.



Marketing isn't about making people buy things, it's about creating a good feeling about your brand among people who are on the fence of deciding between you and your competitor.

Usually fast food companies just show unrealistic representations of their products and people smiling while eating them. Occasionally they will throw in a story based advert.



Retroboy said:


> If i ever want chicken food i goto an independent local takeaway which is far better, not salty scrabby bits of bone dry chicken thats not only left under a heat lamp and raw.



I don't eat chicken, you don't have to like a product to think a marketing idea is clever. I will be interested in seeing if it results in extra sales (depending on the country they may struggle due to covid).

It's got you thinking about eating chicken anyway.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Latiodile said:


> i mean beer is gross anyway so what's the loss?



Me too, but I kinda think I'm not their target market. If everyone ran everything past me before making it, then there would be a lot of things that wouldn't exist. But then how boring would that be.


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Dec 24, 2020)

THINK ABOUT WHAT I SAID, THIS IS A _*RUMOR!!!!*_

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

To explain this, KFC can't even make consoles.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 24, 2020)

KeeperCP1 said:


> THINK ABOUT WHAT I SAID, THIS IS A _*RUMOR!!!!*_
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> To explain this, KFC can't even make consoles.


Of course they can't. They're a food company.
That's why they partnered with Cooler Master.


----------



## AceX (Dec 24, 2020)

sks316 said:


> Of course they can't. They're a food company.
> That's why they partnered with Cooler Master.


Wouldn't that also be a bit like saying that if I built my own PC then I couldn't possibly cook fried chicken?  
People are capable of more than one thing.


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Dec 24, 2020)

THIS IS THE 3RD TIME I'M SAYING IT'S FAKE, AND YOU AREN'T LISTENING ME? GO AHEAD AND BELIEVE ALL RUMORS, YOU IDIOTS!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KeeperCP1 said:


> GO AHEAD AND BELIEVE ALL RUMORS, YOU IDIOTS!


_*And i MEAN IT!!!*_


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2020)

KeeperCP1 said:


> THIS IS THE 3RD TIME I'M SAYING IT'S FAKE, AND YOU AREN'T LISTENING ME? GO AHEAD AND BELIEVE ALL RUMORS, YOU IDIOTS!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


you sure talk a lot for a newcomer
keep on like that lol...


----------



## smf (Dec 24, 2020)

KeeperCP1 said:


> THINK ABOUT WHAT I SAID, THIS IS A _*RUMOR!!!!*_
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> To explain this, KFC can't even make consoles.



It's not a rumour, they've announced it here https://landing.coolermaster.com/kfconsole/

It could be a prank, but you must understand the difference surely?

cooler master are making it. KFC are a franchisor, the company don't get involved in making chicken either.


----------



## HideoKojima (Dec 24, 2020)

RIP PS5 and XBOX SX


----------



## kublai (Dec 24, 2020)

It better be finger lickin' good!!!


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 24, 2020)

smf said:


> Marketing isn't about making people buy things, it's about creating a good feeling about your brand among people who are on the fence of deciding between you and your competitor.



LOL that is exactly what marketing is, here, a definition for you:

Marketing refers to activities a company undertakes to promote the buying or selling of a product or service.

so you sit here saying marketing isn't about making people buy things, creating good feeling (which would be incentive for customers to BUY).

marketing, make yourself/brand noticed by potential customers, key to marketing is keeping it simple and to the point, what makes you standout and better than other companies/products to entice customers to buy your product.

this is exactly what marketing is, try learn a thing or two


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 24, 2020)

I hope the people who review it will eat the chicken on-screen as well


----------



## smf (Dec 24, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> LOL that is exactly what marketing is



If marketing could make people buy things you would have everything ever marketed, because they made you buy them. It's not mind control.

It can be a good marketing campaign without making every single person buy it.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Dec 24, 2020)

i'm sold on the chicken chamber.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2020)

I wanna know what is exactly under the hood of that machine..... besides my lunch ofcourse.

Edit:
So apparently the CPU will be (after searching up " Intel NUX 9 Extreme Compute Element") an i5-9300H, which is for sure no slouch.
No idea what its GPU is supposed to be, unless i'm just extra blind today. But yeah, I could see they can cook chicken on this damn thing.


----------



## depaul (Dec 24, 2020)

240fps at 4k? With all last gen power we barely get 60 fps at 1440p or 4k.

With latest RTX we can reach 100 fps @ 4k on AAA games.

So how are they going to reach those performance...


----------



## ridsama9000 (Dec 24, 2020)

It's April already?


----------



## rad140 (Dec 24, 2020)

depaul said:


> 240fps at 4k? With all last gen power we barely get 60 fps at 1440p or 4k.
> 
> With latest RTX we can reach 100 fps @ 4k on AAA games.
> 
> So how are they going to reach those performance...



You have to breakdown the marketing speak to see what actual performance you're getting:

Gameplay at up to 240fps for all games - Doesn't say at what resolution you get 240fps at

4K display support with up to 240Hz output - It supports 4K displays at up to 240Hz.  Doesn't say it will play games at that resolution.  Actually it's not clear if it will even display [email protected] or just [email protected] and [email protected]
It's very carefully worded.


----------



## jesus96 (Dec 24, 2020)

Gonna fry these gotys KFC


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 24, 2020)

smf said:


> If marketing could make people buy things you would have everything ever marketed, because they made you buy them. It's not mind control.
> 
> It can be a good marketing campaign without making every single person buy it.


Were you born stupid.

If you dont market then people dont know about your product.

Never said marketing will make you buy it.

Pointed out your view of the meaning of marketing is wrong.

Your talking to someone who works in marketing/advertising both in print and digital, so trust me, you definition of marketing is wrong.

Also, nothing even relating to my initial post either.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 24, 2020)

vincentx77 said:


> My mind is blown, too. Once food is prepared, it can really only stay out at room temp or above, uneaten, for about 2 hours before bacteria starts to grow. If this is real and it really keeps "your meal warm for you to enjoy during your gaming experience," that's food poisoning just waiting to happen.
> 
> Nope. I've had too much internet. I'm out for today.


I mean, fairly certain it's mostly a meme


smf said:


> Isn't it just a pc to install an OS onto, so unlikely to have any exclusive games at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it'll BSOD if you try with food that isn't chicken


----------



## Captain_N (Dec 24, 2020)

it probably runs crysis at 30fps


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 25, 2020)

Lmao, what the actual fuck
Well, we sure moved up from the lcd toys, eh


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Dec 25, 2020)

Is this better than the shadow.tech boost specs? Or should I stay with what I have? Also, I don't see any price things.


----------



## TomSwitch (Dec 25, 2020)

KFC GAMING with fuel cell powered by chicken oil. Never waste that chicken oil again.

Oh no ran out of chicken oil before the boss battle. Honey please get me some KFC now!

What was that thing that Nokia made for gaming? I used to have one. Was very disappointed with it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-Gage_(device)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 25, 2020)

can it play cyberpunk at ultra with rt though?


----------



## PatrickD85 (Dec 25, 2020)

KFC is getting some sweet PR from this. That is the main take away ...
Yeah happy pun coincidence there.

The 'console' itself ... well I am calling it mini form factor gaming pc... well I wish it luck.
But I expect it to go nowhere really.


----------



## PeeJay Bonobo (Dec 25, 2020)

I can already see it now. People in my state are going to have roaches *living* in their KFConsoles.


----------



## tivu100 (Dec 25, 2020)

With all the KFC experience, can we expect there wouldn't be any overheating issue?

Shame that we can't use Steam on this.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Dec 26, 2020)

Something tells me that there's going to be a lot of house fires or kf consoles messed up from this combination


----------



## HarveyHouston (Dec 26, 2020)

KFConsole? Really?


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Dec 26, 2020)

buying day 1, I need heart disease; I think this could really change my life for the worst. Hey YOLO and warm chicken.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 26, 2020)

Gordon Ramsey:

Finally, some good f***ing console..


----------



## smf (Dec 26, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> Never said marketing will make you buy it.



I have to disagree with you there.



smf said:


> Developing it is a brilliant use for their marketing budget.





Retroboy said:


> How, the console isnt going to make me buy or eat the shit kfc produce.



As someone who works in marketing, you would know that you can have a brilliant marketing strategy but it won't make people buy something they hate.

But your post is saying it's not a brilliant marketing strategy because it isn't going to make you buy it.



PatrickD85 said:


> KFC is getting some sweet PR from this. That is the main take away ...
> Yeah happy pun coincidence there.
> 
> The 'console' itself ... well I am calling it mini form factor gaming pc... well I wish it luck.
> But I expect it to go nowhere really.



Yeah, I don't see KFC taking Microsoft or Sony out of the market. The fact they are talking as if they could is great bravado that plays along with the ridiculous idea of putting a chicken warmer in a PC. The haters don't understand Irony.

I think they should get Borat to do an advert for it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 26, 2020)

*YOU KNOW WHAT'S FUNNY?


K-Fucking-C *has made a better console* than Nintendo.*
Let that sink in.


----------



## smf (Dec 26, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> *YOU KNOW WHAT'S FUNNY?
> 
> 
> K-Fucking-C *has made a better console* than Nintendo.*
> Let that sink in.



Better in cost?
Better in portability?


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 26, 2020)

smf said:


> Better in cost?
> Better in portability?


Better in chicken


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 26, 2020)

Sure, why not. It's not like anything makes sense in the world right now, so why not just go with the flow.


----------



## Obveron (Dec 27, 2020)

I fail to see how this is a console, it is a mini pc.


----------



## notimp (Dec 27, 2020)

People collectively take 8 pages and still fail to realize what this is?

Stupid.

They have 'Intel NUC compute unit', 'Asus GPU with raytracing', a design where you are transporting mostly air - that isnt cost effective. No software infrastruce/exclusives.

Someone connect the dots for you - this is too painful to watch.

'Intel NUC compute unit' means, Intel design, intel Markup for stupid people (NUCs arent economical). Asus GPU with raytracing means, no Asus, GPU, but either Nvidia or AMD, and they have no deal with the chip manufacturer, but with a reseller?  (That prints up circuit boards?) Design thats not economical (they buy intel circuit boards with Intel NUC markup, and Asus circuit boards with GPU vendor reseller markup), they are shipping mostly air (chicken pocket), together with the last two statements means, they arent producing this sh*t in mass quantities.

And much more importantly, they arent producing this sh*t to make money. The whole thing is a f*cking marketing play where Intel, Asus and KFC got together to say - we want 'gamers' money (stupid people who like cheap LEDs at phantasy prises), look - our NUC and Asus products are so powerful, and KFC is 'gaming'.

Here are 100 'consoles' at launch, that we subsidize with our combined marketing budgets, get hype. Create threads in forums like the stupid ants you are - and say NUC, ASUS and KFC a bunch.

Then create release hype, tell some people 'its already sold out' - oh its so in demand, for gaming. Then follow up with f*cking nothing.

Everyone that wants to talk about this is is a victim and a shill.

And frankly, too stupid for this world.


edit: I forgot, that they also namedrop Coolermaster, and use an i9 NUC.

i9 is not economical.

But coordinating the marketing budgets of four companies makes even less sense.

Now it becomes 80% certain they will have 'delivery problems' after the first 100 units sold and 20% this might be a let the consumer pay close to market price for overspeced components, subsidize little to nothing, make the whole selling proposition so stupid, that you only sell 1000 units for the novelty factor.

If you coordinate four companies marketing budgets, their names get lost in the marketing. So it becomes more likely that KFC is contributing most of the budget. Which means, the thing costs even more - and the second scenario becomes more likely.


----------



## Blake5100 (Dec 27, 2020)

notimp said:


> People collectively take 8 pages and still fail to realize what this is?
> 
> Stupid.
> 
> ...


Cope


----------



## notimp (Dec 27, 2020)

Blake5100 said:


> Cope


A company releases an i9 NUC powered 'console', with an 'exchangable ASUS "RTX" graphic unit, in a Coolermaster case - whose graphics card "will be upgradable" -

And no one realizes, that

- An intel NUC is not cost effective
- ASUS doesnt create graphic chips and isnt a partner in the videocard space that would be cost effective
- Coolermaster apparantly is there to provide a case and a powersupply, which - if you have to partner with them - isn't cost effective
- The thing has 'empty space' in it - which if you have to ship units 'en mass' isnt cost effective
- Sports a i9 for no reason, which isnt cost effective

And all people manage to talk about is 'how crazy that KFC releases console' and those specs are great. But not -

this is the dumbest marketing ploy ever, where they will sell 100 consoles, then 'run out of supply', or have them priced so outrageously (Intel needs a cut, Asus needs a cut, Nvidia (RTX?) needs a cut, Coolermaster needs a cut, KFC needs a cut), that they will sell 1000 units at most to people who are buying them for the lols.

If you are a PC builder, and you buy Intel i9 NUC, Asus RTX, and Coolermaster - you are doing it wrong (cost/performance is not what you find with intel NUCs and not with Coolermaster cases/powersupplies).

If you are a company trying to prep up a marketing scheme to benefit several suppliers (lets say Intel and Asus), you arent getting Coolermaster into the mix to dilute whatever visibility you have - marketing message wise - with you main suppliers, which always have to be large chip manufacturers. Its ridiculous, that Coolermaster even made it onto the partners list.

So looking at all of this - and even considering, that you throw marketing money at it - this doesnt make sense at scale. Not for intel. Not for ASUS, Coolermaster probably wouldnt care (they are a high margin business), and certainly not for KFC.


So - Coolermaster is building the things, and taking in support requests? Intel is supplying them with i9 NUCs at no discount. ASUS cant give any reasonable discount, because they arent the chip manufacturer. KFC does nothing, but provide some funding from marketing funds.

And everyone looses interest, once KFC runs out of marketing money. The thing will either be overpriced (cost performance will be horrible (considering how many partners are in there, and that you bet on an i9 NUC for no reason), or available in quantities so small - that even talking about it as a 'console' is misrepresentative, of what it is, namely a marketing ploy, to get KFC threads pop up on gaming forums.

Me dont want to cope, if people cant connect those dots. Me want to shout at marketing managers face. And give every gamer talking about this a breakdown of what it is  - so they simply ignore it. And dont make wonderful viral marketing, that costs KFC nothing. Because they cant see the warnings signs here - which are skyhigh.

This is a product that SHOUTS, we didnt go for cost/performance, and dont want to sell them 'en mass'. There is no way, KFC would subsidize even the building costs of that thing to Coolermaster, after lets say 10k units. They cant recoup the money. They have nothing to do with gaming. But their marketing wants to address gamers.

There is no way Intel sees this as a prestige project, and undercuts the street value of their (overpriced) NUCs. There is no way ASUS can produce "RTX based graphics cards" at a low enough cost, for this to become a mass market product.


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Dec 27, 2020)

notimp said:


> A company releases an i9 NUC powered 'console', with an 'exchangable ASUS "RTX" graphic unit, in a Coolermaster case - whose graphics card "will be upgradable" -
> 
> And no one realizes, that
> 
> ...


Don't forget this console is fake, because nobody is listening to me.


----------



## notimp (Dec 27, 2020)

KeeperCP1 said:


> Don't forget this console is fake, because nobody is listening to me.


This console is a marketing ploy, because none of the companies involved benefit in any way if it would become successful.

Intel - still wants to sell NUCs, even to gamers.
ASUS - wants to sell graphiccards without subsidizing them.
Coolermaster - wants you to buy gaming PC components with a higher markup.
KFC - wants you to buy chicken.

All of them make more money selling you their products - which are not gaming consoles. For two of them, if this project takes off, its counterproductive.

Lets say it becomes successful, who makes the business decisions? Intel? Asus? Coolermaster (who likely just bolts the thing together)* KFC? A board with members from all of them?

None of them have a way to get any percentage of the software you buy on this thing.

And yes, I'll drive this argument to the graveyard, because thats where discussion about this product belongs.


----------



## werewolfslayr925 (Dec 28, 2020)

This is a terrible idea conceived by someone who has never held a greasy controller.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 28, 2020)

notimp said:


> A company releases an i9 NUC powered 'console', with an 'exchangable ASUS "RTX" graphic unit, in a Coolermaster case - whose graphics card "will be upgradable" -
> 
> And no one realizes, that
> 
> ...



Why are you so bothered by this?


----------



## notimp (Dec 28, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Why are you so bothered by this?


Because doing the Nintendo 'lack of supply, when launching a limited thing' spiel - to get media attention has become a blueprint new marketing fad.

That only works with stupid gamers.

So marketing departments start repeating.

And to me this all registers as 'abusing gamers, because gamers dumb'. When this concept gets pitched, thats the target demographic they are aiming for. Dumb, dumb, dumb and stupid.

Depending on if this thing will cost an insane amount of money, or if they are limiting it to 100 units produced, this is inches away of pulling an actual scam. Take stupid marks, promise them something you cant deliver at scale - fix them on for 100 units, then exit.

Hate it. Hate it still being so popular with people that "want to believe" this could be great economically.

Hate, that people dont get the context of 'game sales percentage' is why videogame consoles can be subsidized. They werent in the last generation (not even at the start), they were in this one - but people are too stupid too notice. And as soon as KFC uses the term 'console' they think 300-500 USD.

Go on the web, and post a bunch of 'uh, could this, would this, what if I could get a deal' - not realizing what effing 'viral marketing' sh*t KFC marketing people pull every day.

And then they do the effing viral marketing for KFC. At no cost.

Cant scream "YOU ARE A MARK" as loud as I'd want to.

Btw - intel tried to sell i9 NUCs with GPUs attached last year, do you know at what price? 1800USD+. Amount KFC would be wiling to offset if 10k units were sold - is not even 20US per unit. The more units would be sold, the less would be offset. (BECAUSE THEY HAVE NO WAY TO GET REPEAT RETURNs FROM GAME SALES. SO THEY CANT REALLY SUBSIDIZE THE CONSOLE (at any reasonable quantities). YOU KNOW LIKE SONY AND MS DID.)


----------



## lilalex (Dec 29, 2020)

Prans said:


> View attachment 239100​No, this is not an out-of-season April Fools' joke (according to the press release at least); KFC is really launching a gaming console in partnership with Cooler Master.  Named the KFConsole and designed after the Bargain Bucket, it seems to be somewhat akin to the Steam Machine or a PC gaming tower at the very least.
> 
> The KFConsole campaign began on 11 June, went viral on Twitter and even earned a meme-worthy status on social media but apparently this new competitor in the gaming scene will indeed hit the market. Importantly, this machine is touted as featuring the world’s first built in chicken chamber to keep its contents hot, ready for consumption.
> 
> ...



what games can you play?
let me guess
cooking simulator?
why is kfc making a console kinda stupid
and 240fps ! holy shit goddamn


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)

The overcooked series would be a no brainer for the system.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 29, 2020)

Every pc/console ever made collects dirt and dust inside. 

Is that 2 of the 11 secret herbs and spices they use??


----------



## Xzi (Dec 31, 2020)

I would heat up/cook nearly anything in this _other_ than fried chicken.  Something that smells good and isn't half as greasy.  Cleaning out your miniPC with soap and water every other day does not sound like my idea of fun.

Of course, the bottom line is that it's just another overpriced pre-built plus an overpriced gimmick, so I'd not truly ever consider buying this.


----------

